# .jpg vs .JPG



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

For some reason when I unloaded my pictures onto my computer they randomly ended with .jpg or .JPG. I want them all to end with .jpg (for renaming purposes). Any way to fix this?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

What version of Windows are you using?
How are you getting the pictures onto your comptuer?

For the most part it shouldn't matter. Windows is not case sensitive when it comes to file or folder names. Unix on the other hand is.


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

Squashman said:


> What version of Windows are you using?
> How are you getting the pictures onto your comptuer?
> 
> For the most part it shouldn't matter. Windows is not case sensitive when it comes to file or folder names. Unix on the other hand is.


Windows XP
Through an external digital disk drive

I, at one point, was able to rename all new .jpg's as .jpg. This problem just occured recently. Isn't there an option in XP to set filenames a specific way?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

See topic #46 .... http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm
The first one looks like It'll do it.


----------



## kaktex (Jan 7, 2005)

IrfanView's free image editing program allows easy batch renaming. 
You could probably run them all through it with a command to change them all to .jpg.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

What's the Command ?
I can't find a way to get Irfanview to rename the extensions to lower case.


----------



## kaktex (Jan 7, 2005)

I just tried to do it, and the batch-rename won't change the extension after all. 
I also hoped it would make them all the same by virtue of running them through the rename process itself, the way photoshop always defaults to lower-case. 
Then again, upper/lower case jpg are the exact same thing and work the same way, so why worry about it in the first place? 

I'm going to stop answering questions here while drunk and/or without testing my answers first.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

kaktex said:


> Then again, upper/lower case jpg are the exact same thing and work the same way, so why worry about it in the first place?


I can think of a few cases where it does make a difference.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

This renaming utility will let you change the Case on the extension only.
http://www.azheavymetal.com/~lupasrename/download.php


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

There's no functional difference between upper and lower case filenames in Windows - jpg=JPG=Jpg=JpG=jpG=jPG. They won't sort any differently or act any differently. The only potential issue is maybe if you're building a webpage that will be uplaoded to a Linux or Unix webserver, as *nix filesystems are case-sensitive, but as long as your HTML matches your filenames, it won't cause problem.

In short: It's really probably not worth worrying about.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

I was building a flash gallery, where the files where named .jpg and .JPG (different sources) and correctly named so in the XML file. 
The Uppercase extension files where promptly ignored, meaning I had to change the file extensions on the remote files and change the Uppercase extensions in the XML.

So I would say, it's good practice to name your extensions lowercase, to maximise compatibility.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Interesting.

In any case, in Windows, you can just open a command prompt and issue the command:
ren *.jpg *.jpg

The first parameter will match all the *.jpg files, since Windows isn't case-sensitive. The second will change the extensions to lowercase.

----------------------------
C:\temp>dir test*.jpg
Volume in drive C is System
Volume Serial Number is 705C-B9E

Directory of C:\temp

27/04/2006 04:08 PM 13 test1.JPG
27/04/2006 04:08 PM 13 test2.JpG
27/04/2006 04:08 PM 13 test3.jpg
3 File(s) 39 bytes
0 Dir(s) 18,213,699,584 bytes free

C:\temp>ren *.jpg *.jpg

C:\temp>dir test*.jpg
Volume in drive C is System
Volume Serial Number is 705C-B9E1

Directory of C:\temp

27/04/2006 04:08 PM 13 test1.jpg
27/04/2006 04:08 PM 13 test2.jpg
27/04/2006 04:08 PM 13 test3.jpg
3 File(s) 39 bytes
0 Dir(s) 18,213,437,440 bytes free
----------------------------

Changing case of the whole filename is a little more complex, but simply changing the extension case requires no fancy software...


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

There are also web servers that have file name case sensitivity.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Yes, I noted that in my first post: 
"The only potential issue is maybe if you're building a webpage that will be uplaoded to a Linux or Unix webserver, as *nix filesystems are case-sensitive..."


----------

